# Best free wallpaper sites



## Satangel (Aug 1, 2008)

Free wallpapersites:

http://www.deviantart.com/
http://www.gamewallpapers.com/ 
http://www.gamewallpapers.ru/en/ 
http://www.customize.org
http://www.mandolux.com/
http://www.ewallpapers.eu/
http://www.deskcandy.net/
http://www.gamersdesktop.com/gamewallpapers.shtml
http://www.iqdb.yi.org/
http://www.studiotwentyeight.com/wallpapers.htm
http://www.wallpaperstock.net/wallpapers_1600x1200r.html
http://www.vladstudio.com/wallpapers/
http://www.caedes.net/ 
http://www.wallpaperist.com/
http://www.webdesignerdepot.com/2008/11/40...ded-with-color/
http://www.socwall.com/
http://www.abduzeedo.com/tags/wallpaper
http://www.macdesktops.com
http://www.widescreen-football.com/
http://www.moviewallpapers.net/
http://www.desktopography.net/
http://exoteric.roach.org/bg/
http://www.crazythemes.com/
http://www.wallpapergate.com/
http://www.futbolwallpapers.com/
http://www.desktopnexus.com/
http://www.wallpapers-room.com/
http://www.desktopography.net/
http://www.digitalblasphemy.com/seeall.shtml
http://www.nik.bot.nu/browse.fu
http://www.4walled.org/
http://www.imageflash.com.ar/
http://www.wallbase.net/
http://www.superbwallpapers.com/
National Geographic
AnimePaper.net (free registration needed)

Not really a site, just a collection of Trolly his favorite wallpapers:

http://picasaweb.google.com/OllyBrolly/Fav...1610Wallpapers#

http://www.interfacelift.com may contain viruses, but there are several members on GBAtemp that like it so much that they are willing to risk it.
GBAtemp, myself or the members who recommend this site are not responsible for any damage that virus may or may not do.


----------



## Lee79 (Aug 1, 2008)

Try this i get all mine from this site
www.deviantart.com/1600x1200


----------



## xJonny (Aug 1, 2008)

Try http://interfacelift.com/, mostly nature/scenery/vector wallpapers

For games wallpapers try http://www.gamewallpapers.com/ or http://www.gamewallpapers.ru/en/


----------



## Satangel (Aug 2, 2008)

Any more? And especially with 1600*1200 resolutions


----------



## Zalda (Oct 6, 2008)

i want one too, especially with gamewallpapers
and in 1600*1200


----------



## Trolly (Oct 6, 2008)

Just search '"game or thing you like" wallpaper 1600x1200' on Google. That does me just fine.


----------



## Renegade_R (Oct 6, 2008)

1600x1200?   Time to sell your CRT


----------



## Trolly (Oct 7, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> 1600x1200? Time to sell your CRT


Aha, I was using a 1600x1200 CRT until a week ago, and it looked great. I've got an LCD at 1680x1050 now, and it's only a little brighter and better.


----------



## Satangel (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't see why I should sell it, it's a very good monitor IMHO.


----------



## HBK (Oct 7, 2008)

Lol, mine is 1024*768.


----------



## Sstew (Oct 7, 2008)

HBK said:
			
		

> Lol, mine is 1024*768.




Same, I use Google for my wallpaper needs


----------



## Ferrariman (Oct 7, 2008)

Most CRTs have better quality images


----------



## Seven (Oct 7, 2008)

http://customize.org

Site loads a tad slow but their wallpapers sometimes come in different sizes.


----------



## phoood (Oct 7, 2008)

mandolux.com


----------



## Gore (Oct 8, 2008)

4scrape

It's got NSFW images, but you shouldn't find them unless you search for them.
Or if you click most viewed or something like that.
:\


----------



## j5c077 (Oct 8, 2008)

interfacelift rocks

would be good to have somewhere with game wallpapers though as mentioned


----------



## Satangel (Nov 1, 2008)

This site is also pretty good:

http://www.ewallpapers.eu/


----------



## Lee79 (Nov 1, 2008)

Nice find Satangel thanks


----------



## Satangel (Dec 6, 2008)

Found some more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://deskcandy.net/
http://www.gamersdesktop.com/gamewallpapers.shtml


----------



## DokiDoki98 (Dec 6, 2008)

InterfaceLIFT.


----------



## Cermage (Dec 7, 2008)

http://iqdb.yi.org/ searches a few sites. 4scrape, konachan, danbooru mainly. all have plenty of wallpapers but there are a few NSFW here and there. uses downloaded images or links to images. useful for finding similar images.

you can use that or 4scrape, danbooru or sankaku channel.


----------



## Edgedancer (Dec 8, 2008)

Try http://www.studiotwentyeight.com/wallpapers.htm


----------



## Radio (Dec 8, 2008)

http://desktopgaming.com/browse.php?browseall=yes
http://wallpaperstock.net/wallpapers_1600x1200r.html


----------



## Joey R. (Dec 8, 2008)

I've always thought that the wallpapers from VladStudio had an unique charm in them


----------



## Zamo (Dec 8, 2008)

http://www.caedes.net/ has particularly good abstract and nature wallpapers and most of them come in 1600*1200


----------



## Satangel (Dec 12, 2008)

And another one to the list!

http://www.wallpaperist.com/


----------



## Ivoire (Dec 13, 2008)

http://www.webdesignerdepot.com/2008/11/40...ded-with-color/


----------



## Trolly (Dec 13, 2008)

Wow, loads of good wallpapers in there. I went on a little spree and downloaded nearly 50 new wallpapers aha.
I uploaded a web album of my favourites for those who care (note, they're all 16:10 resolutions - so 1680x1050 kinda ratio):
Favourite 16:10 Wallpapers


----------



## da_head (Dec 13, 2008)

it would be nice if the OP put all the links in his opening thread, and if a mod stickied this


----------



## Satangel (Dec 14, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> it would be nice if the OP put all the links in his opening thread, and if a mod stickied this



Done, now we just need a mod!

And Trolly, thanks for that, some really nice ones in there.


----------



## rhyguy (Dec 14, 2008)

Why not just make your own wallpapers?


----------



## Satangel (Dec 14, 2008)

rhyguy said:
			
		

> Why not just make your own wallpapers?



I'm not that good in wallpaper making, more in sigs.
And also, I don't have that much inspiration....


----------



## rhyguy (Dec 14, 2008)

Satangel said:
			
		

> rhyguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do the same thing you do for sigs, just use bigger pictures

i just get photoshop, make lots of vector shapes and play with blending options, then overlay some tiles and add gradients to make good wallpapers


----------



## Satangel (Dec 21, 2008)

It's now a sticky!
Thanks to Ace Gunman.

I've also done some research for viruses on these sites, and I found 2 sites in the list that had to do something with viruses.
That's why I removed them from the list.


----------



## Radio (Dec 21, 2008)

Satangel said:
			
		

> I've also done some research for viruses on these sites, and I found 2 sites in the list that had to do something with viruses.
> That's why I removed them from the list.


Just curious but how did you find that out as the desktopgaming website comes up clean on safe search?


----------



## Satangel (Dec 22, 2008)

I quickly googled it's name, desktopgaming virus .

With 2 sites I came up something in the first 20 entries or so, all the rest was okay.


----------



## Radio (Dec 22, 2008)

I tried the same but the sites with the questionable content were not related to that url just had similar keywords mentioned.  No biggy, just thought I'd mention it.


----------



## Reaper (Jan 15, 2009)

Absolute
Best
Ever
http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper_beta/downloads/date/any/


----------



## Satangel (Jan 15, 2009)

Reaper said:
			
		

> Absolute
> Best
> Ever
> http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper_beta/downloads/date/any/



Thanks a lot for the suggestion, but that site had some virus leads on Google, so I'm afraid I can't add it to the list.
Keep them coming though!


----------



## Praetor192 (Jan 15, 2009)

http://www.socwall.com/


----------



## Satangel (Jan 16, 2009)

Praetor192 said:
			
		

> http://www.socwall.com/



Thanks for that link, added to the list!


----------



## Reaper (Jan 17, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Reaper said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously? It's the site with the highest quality wallpapers I've ever seen in one place.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 17, 2009)

Reaper said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm really sorry, you can check it yourself if you search "interfacelift virus" on Google.


----------



## Reaper (Jan 18, 2009)

There's only one result and that was *temporary* from *2 years ago*.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 18, 2009)

Reaper said:
			
		

> There's only one result and that was *temporary* from *2 years ago*.



http://boardsus.playstation.com/playstatio...ding&page=1

That's not even a year ago.
And if you read the whole topic, you will see that the virus is probably still on there....


----------



## Reaper (Jan 18, 2009)

What about the numerous people who add to the site? They don't get viruses.

And I use AdBlock, so I guess it never happened to me


----------



## Satangel (Jan 24, 2009)

Reaper said:
			
		

> What about the numerous people who add to the site? They don't get viruses.
> 
> And I use AdBlock, so I guess it never happened to me



Not everybody has AdBlock.
I'm not going to add it to the list, people who want to use it can find it in this topic.


----------



## Reaper (Jan 25, 2009)

But I'm sure not everybody on IFL has AdBlock either.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 26, 2009)

Reaper said:
			
		

> But I'm sure not everybody on IFL has AdBlock either.



That's their decision then, but I'm not gonna post it in the list, because a lot of members on GBAtemp don't have AdBlock, and I don't want them to get possible viruses/other crap


----------



## lce_ (Jan 26, 2009)

Don't know if it's been mentioned anywhere but it's not in the first post...

www.desktopnexus.com is a great site with lots of good wallpapers and it automatically resizes them to your resolution too


----------



## Normalboyninja (Jan 27, 2009)

amazing sites, thanks.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 31, 2009)

lce_ said:
			
		

> Don't know if it's been mentioned anywhere but it's not in the first post...
> 
> www.desktopnexus.com is a great site with lots of good wallpapers and it automatically resizes them to your resolution too



Great site, added to the list!


----------



## War (Feb 8, 2009)

Great thread, I found some really unique pieces because of this.

I found this site though one of the sites listed in this thread:

http://abduzeedo.com/tags/wallpaper

I recommend EVERYONE to check out that site NOW! The wallpapers are simply amazing, extremely creative and the quality is incredible. I'd say it's one of my top 3 wallpaper sites from now.


----------



## Satangel (Feb 20, 2009)

War said:
			
		

> Great thread, I found some really unique pieces because of this.
> 
> I found this site though one of the sites listed in this thread:
> 
> ...



Wow, indeed very amazing site, thanks War!


----------



## VVoltz (Feb 21, 2009)

For nature and cityscape lovers MacDesktops.net has the best selection of user pics I've seen ever.
I use their pics for a while, even before I became a Mac user myself =D


----------



## Satangel (Feb 22, 2009)

VVoltz said:
			
		

> For nature and cityscape lovers MacDesktops.net has the best selection of user pics I've seen ever.
> I use their pics for a while, even before I became a Mac user myself =D



Thanks, added to the list.


----------



## Snooby (Mar 24, 2009)

animepaper.net
gotta make an account, and theres a 15 dl limit per day, but it is free.


----------



## Pulka (Apr 6, 2009)

intefacelift.com is good.


----------



## Satangel (Apr 6, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Reaper said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ganons (Apr 6, 2009)

gamewallpapers.com is not free


----------



## Satangel (Apr 6, 2009)

ganons said:
			
		

> gamewallpapers.com is not free



Some wallpapers are, some aren't.
Another one for football fans:

http://www.widescreen-football.com/


----------



## Smartpal (Apr 9, 2009)

First thread I checked on the computer forum and good thing I did! I need a replacement for my alienware wallpaper.


----------



## 67birdman (Jun 11, 2009)

THANK YOU, I LOVE YOU


----------



## cojiro (Jun 21, 2009)

http://suigintou.desudesudesu.org/4scrape/
the best (not always safeforwork though)


----------



## tal32123 (Jul 7, 2009)

http://www.moviewallpapers.net/


----------



## Satangel (Jul 21, 2009)

cojiro said:
			
		

> http://suigintou.desudesudesu.org/4scrape/
> the best (not always safeforwork though)
> 
> 
> QUOTE(tal32123 @ Jul 7 2009, 08:44 PM) http://www.moviewallpapers.net/



Added these 2 sites.


----------



## xJonny (Aug 5, 2009)

http://www.interfacelift.com

Some sweet landscapes and general wallpapers here.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 7, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've added Interfacelift.com on the frontpage but I added that the site may contain viruses and GBAtemp or I can be held responsible for any damage that virus does.


----------



## iffy525 (Aug 10, 2009)

http://www.desktopography.net/

The best.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Aug 10, 2009)

http://exoteric.roach.org/bg/ has some pretty sweet fractal backgrounds. The downloads are somewhat protected and you have to request a password by reading the TOS to download.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 10, 2009)

iffy525 said:
			
		

> http://www.desktopography.net/
> 
> The best.
> 
> ...



Sweet, added them both.


----------



## siteservant (Aug 26, 2009)

I get mine from www.space.com.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 15, 2009)

http://4walled.org/

You should remove 4scrape, it's dead.


----------



## BeatriceTheGolde (Nov 19, 2009)

I hate to be the one to say this, but /w/, /wg/, and /hr/ are good sites for wallpapers.

On that site so many of you seem to hate so much.


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Dec 12, 2009)

http://www.imageflash.com.ar/
Like 4walled.


----------



## cooldudechand (Feb 6, 2010)

Is there any rss feed wallpaer website for HD Wallpapers


----------



## GolenSun550 (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks for the links.


----------



## Deleted-167431 (May 14, 2010)

http://wallbase.net/

Another awesome site.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 19, 2010)

Big update, added about 10 sites.


----------



## zuron7 (Dec 31, 2010)

National Geographic
I wonder why this hasn't been mentioned before.


----------



## Speculant (Apr 16, 2011)

Combination of /wg/ and a certain thread watch program.

I got 776 awesome wallpapers in a week, and am adding more all the time.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 24, 2011)

http://www.superbwallpapers.com/

This one is great!
Added all the sites that weren't in there before, thanks!


----------



## Wiip™ (Oct 8, 2011)

http://www.coolwallpapers.org
Is also a good one.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Apr 5, 2013)

It's alright for the necrobump, since this is a sticky. But the good thing is that the websites provide you the wallpapers in different sizes! This is completely useful, and also for a certain _someone._


----------



## Andavan (May 24, 2013)

chanceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey ila super.


----------



## Jayro (Mar 1, 2014)

I make my own wallpapers. I can't be asked using someone else's artwork:* http://sonyrootkit.deviantart.com/gallery/24951280*


----------



## CompassNorth (May 20, 2014)

http://simpledesktops.com/ 

My personal go to place for wallpapers.


----------



## advmedia (Sep 5, 2014)

I like wallpapers on this site http://www.favewallpapers.com


----------



## Duckling (Aug 26, 2017)

I use /r/wallpapers


----------



## OneMarvelousNugget (Apr 10, 2020)

All my wallpapers are from fortniteburger.net
EDIT : oh wait the website's dead who can revive it


----------

